# Libido/Sex drive on Sarm's (LGD / Rad 140



## Dreamcard (Feb 27, 2016)

I read so many things about SARM's but still don't understand a few things - I expect to be suppressed with reduced sexual drive after the cycle, and it sound logical to me, but then I read some reports it can cause erectile dysfunction in week 2 for example during cycle? I intended to go smaller dosages of LGD or Rad 140 (still to decide) 8 weeks probably.

The reason I would like to try to SARM's in first place is to boost my sexual drive as it is quite low at the moment, as well as general well-being.

I read so many different things on internet about SARM's but it seems nobody is touching this subject, so If someone can please help me


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

I doubt you'll get much feedback in here. Most who post are either natural or use more conventional aas. @simonboylemight be able to help if he has time thanks. Simon has used sarms but I don't know if he has used the ones you mentioned.

What I can say is if you are feeling under the weather as you suggest don't expect these drugs to make you feel better. You'll likely find the exact opposite, especially from a libido perspective


----------



## Bish83 (Nov 18, 2009)

@Dreamcard, watched a YouTube vid of a guy that used estofem with sarms as sarms lower test, it causes a domino effect dropping estrogen due to lack of conversion.

Spose to help with libido and other negatives that come with low estrogen. But if you already have a crappy libido I don't really know how any of this would help


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Dreamcard said:


> I read so many things about SARM's but still don't understand a few things - I expect to be suppressed with reduced sexual drive after the cycle, and it sound logical to me, but then I read some reports it can cause erectile dysfunction in week 2 for example during cycle? I intended to go smaller dosages of LGD or Rad 140 (still to decide) 8 weeks probably.
> 
> The reason I would like to try to SARM's in first place is to boost my sexual drive as it is quite low at the moment, as well as general well-being.
> 
> I read so many different things on internet about SARM's but it seems nobody is touching this subject, so If someone can please help me


 Rad had a boosting effect.

LGD made me feel good and fit.

Zero negative sides. Solid progress. Fullness, just nice smooth compounds.

Rad did seem to cause some.hsir growth acceleration too.

Wouldn't hesitate to run either again.

I really rate lgd.

Fun to run


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Bish83 said:


> @Dreamcard, watched a YouTube vid of a guy that used estofem with sarms as sarms lower test, it causes a domino effect dropping estrogen due to lack of conversion.
> 
> Spose to help with libido and other negatives that come with low estrogen. But if you already have a crappy libido I don't really know how any of this would help


 Low estrogen cause low libido.


----------



## Dreamcard (Feb 27, 2016)

Thank you all for your replies. So basically, if I understood correctly, lgd and rad work to mimic testosterone effects in our body, but without increasing it? I don't understand how they can suppress testo production if it's the case?

@simonboyle so, you had an increased libido during entire cycle and felt great on rad140? what was your cycle length and dosages if you can tell?


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Dreamcard said:


> So basically, if I understood correctly, lgd and rad work to mimic testosterone effects in our body, but without increasing it? I don't understand how they can suppress testo production if it's the case?


 All of these drugs mimic testosterone. They bind to your androgen receptors. Selective Androgen Receptor Modulator = SARM. "Conventional" steroids do the same thing. They can have a higher binding affinity to receptors in your body than your own endogenous testosterone effectively making your own production redundant, hence why it can cease. That's one theory anyway. Bear in mind that there isn't a lot of clinical data/studies for many of these compounds.

It seems to be widely banded about these days that you have to run testosterone alongside these compounds to maintain libido. This is good advice but it isn't necessarily true and the extent of shutdown of natural testosterone is very person specific. If you get shutdown your balls will shrink. Sounds daft but take some pictures of them against a ruler so you can gauge this. Testicular atrophy can be prevented by running 500iu hcg every 3 days. As Simon says, these drugs can increase libido even though on paper they should be having the opposite effect. Personally tren increases mine. Anything more than a trt dose of testosterone tends to have the opposite effect with me.


----------



## Dreamcard (Feb 27, 2016)

Sasnak said:


> Anything more than a trt dose of testosterone tends to have the opposite effect with me.


 I'v been considering this as well, lower dosages of testo weekly vs sarms, mostly for general well-being and of course to boost my physique. I'm interested to see how I will respond in 6-8 weeks on 150mg of testo weekly. Think it makes more sense, especially as I live in a third-world country so I can easily buy aas in the apothecary shop without prescription, and with sarms, you never know what you got . I know I will still get suppressed, might get a gyno and other side effects even at lower dosages, but I don't think I need typical 500mg/w cycle. I don't intend to go full TRT yet, but definitely will in foreseeable future.

Anyway thanks for your effort and time mate.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Dreamcard said:


> I'm interested to see how I will respond in 6-8 weeks on 150mg of testo weekly


 You mean 150mg of testosterone? This is generally regarded as a trt dose. There really is no point jabbing this much as all you would be doing is replacing what you would ordinarily produce naturally. You cannot "top your testosterone up". As soon as you use exogenous testosterone your body will cease to produce its own.

Where do you live out of interest


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Dreamcard said:


> Thank you all for your replies. So basically, if I understood correctly, lgd and rad work to mimic testosterone effects in our body, but without increasing it? I don't understand how they can suppress testo production if it's the case?
> 
> @simonboyle so, you had an increased libido during entire cycle and felt great on rad140? what was your cycle length and dosages if you can tell?


 No, they're sarms, not hormones.

Can't honestly remember the dose of rad140 but it was about 6 weeks long.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Sasnak said:


> You mean 150mg of testosterone? This is generally regarded as a trt dose. There really is no point jabbing this much as all you would be doing is replacing what you would ordinarily produce naturally. You cannot "top your testosterone up". As soon as you use exogenous testosterone your body will cease to produce its own.
> 
> Where do you live out of interest


 I disagree.

99% of people wouldn't even produce half that amount per week.

But to each their own


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

simonboyle said:


> I disagree.
> 
> 99% of people wouldn't even produce half that amount per week.
> 
> But to each their own


 I take your point. I'm just concerned op is about to start pinning not that much more than trt. It'd be foolish to shut yourself down for not much more than you produce naturally.

Isn't about 6mg a day healthy natural production. 42mg a week. 150 test e would equate to 105mg a week with the ester removed. Well over double natural but not really enough to make drastic physique changes


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Sasnak said:


> I take your point. I'm just concerned op is about to start pinning not that much more than trt. It'd be foolish to shut yourself down for not much more than you produce naturally.
> 
> Isn't about 6mg a day healthy natural production. 42mg a week. 150 test e would equate to 105mg a week with the ester removed. Well over double natural but not really enough to make drastic physique changes


 Again, I'd disagree, doubling your testosterone would and should lead to drastic (drastic has varying meaning) changes. Constant growth and progress etc.

I think people now have a tendency to think 500mg is a bare minimum.

But yeah.

OP I'd just go with a sarm and see.

Osta is great.

LGD will cause some suppression.


----------



## Dreamcard (Feb 27, 2016)

I guess then with sarms results are not as predictable as they are with aas and they hit some people differently. Some guys on reddit reported serious libido issues and overall soreness while on cycle. Others said they felt like they were on testosterone. As i said, I wouldn't have any problem with pct and after-cycle trouble, but I would like to feel good at least while I'm on cycle  My free testo is high, normal testo is below average I'd say : 11.5 (5-25), I will defo go with TRT at some point. My case is quite complicated in truth. I have all signs of low testo (low libido, lack of energy for daily activities, erections are weak). On the other hand, and it is quite strange, I train like a maniac 6 times weekly, I really look good and I don't feel tired at all - Its like my testo is selective or some s**t - I easily pack muscle, my lifts are insane for a natty, but fail at sex for example  I have changed several endocrinologists before they put me on T4 as my tsh is slightly elevated as well as prolactin. Neither of them wanted to put me on medication actually, before I insisted on lady visit. Iv done 3 screenings of mu thyroid and pituitary gland and they are perfect, doctors say everything isncoming from my head because of stress etc. So basically I was into sarms because I read they can boost general well-being, might try with osta



Sasnak said:


> Where do you live out of interest


 Serbia


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

simonboyle said:


> Again, I'd disagree, doubling your testosterone would and should lead to drastic (drastic has varying meaning) changes. Constant growth and progress etc.


 Okay, you've got me there also but I struggle on a "trt" cruise of half a mil. 5x5 bench (my weakest compound) drops from 110 to 95. I reckon I wouldn't be far off that natural. I've certainly benched more naturally when I was younger. I still think you are looking at 1 mil plus to make real progress


----------

